# NFS Carbon Letztes Boss Rennen!



## Metbier (29. Juni 2009)

Hab mich schon dumm und dusselig geärgert!!!
Warum gewinne ich nicht im letzten Boss Rennen???
Ich bin immer vor seinem Wagen, locker 40-50 Meter!
Und noch bevor ich das Ziel erreiche ist das Rennen beendet, und zeigt mir an ich währe 2. obwohl ich wie gesagt immer locker 40-50m vor ihm fahre!!!
Hat da irgend jemand eine ärklerung für, weiß da vielleicht jemand mehr wie ich, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen
Ich weiß hier nicht weiter, was kann man den noch machen, als schneller sein wie sein Gegner???

gruss Metbier


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. Juni 2009)

hi
vllt gibts da ja n patch dafür.
das hilft oft
gruß


----------



## Metbier (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo, klar gibs sowas. Aber ich möchte das Spiel ohne Triks schaffen, von Patches und der gleichen halte ich nicht so viel. Sorry....


----------



## -_Elvis_- (30. Juni 2009)

patch = update des spiels (behebt fehler und so)


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

Nö, Patches werden da nichts bewirken ...

Das Rennen sollte ja in 2 Teilen ablaufen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?! Im ersten Teil fährst du hinter deinem Gegener und musst möglichst nahe dran bleiben. Dabei sammeslt du Punkte. Im zweiten Teil fährt dein Gegener dir nach und wenn er sich dabei ungeschickter anstellt, als du im ersten Teil, sollten dir im Gesamtziel Punkte überbleiben und du gewinnst. 

Kann es sein, dass dir die Punkte am Ende ausgehen und du es einfach nicht bemerkst?

Zur Not einfach deinen schnellsten Wagen nehmen und versuchen, den Boss bereits im ersten Teil des Rennens zu überholen und 10 Sekunden lang vorne zu bleiben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## moe (30. Juni 2009)

@boss3D: der schenllste wagen bringt da nich so viel, weil die strecke sehr kurvig ist. ich will ja nich angeben, aber ich hab den mit nem nissan 240sx abgezogen. der is übrigens gar nich so schlecht, wenn man da n bisschen geld reinsteckt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. Juni 2009)

Metbier schrieb:


> Hab mich schon dumm und dusselig geärgert!!!
> Warum gewinne ich nicht im letzten Boss Rennen???
> Ich bin immer vor seinem Wagen, locker 40-50 Meter!
> Und noch bevor ich das Ziel erreiche ist das Rennen beendet, und zeigt mir an ich währe 2. obwohl ich wie gesagt immer locker 40-50m vor ihm fahre!!!
> ...



ich denke mal du willst nicht neu installen ne?


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

moe schrieb:


> @boss3D: der schenllste wagen bringt da nich so viel, weil die strecke sehr kurvig ist.


Ich will auch nicht angeben, aber am Ende des Games habe ich mit dem Ford GT immer alle überholen können ...  


mr_sleeve schrieb:


> ich denke mal du willst nicht neu installen ne?


Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass es sich da wirklich um einen Bug handelt. Er wir einfach die Punktezahl übersehen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Metbier (30. Juni 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, Patches werden da nichts bewirken ...
> 
> Das Rennen sollte ja in 2 Teilen ablaufen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?! Im ersten Teil fährst du hinter deinem Gegener und musst möglichst nahe dran bleiben. Dabei sammeslt du Punkte. Im zweiten Teil fährt dein Gegener dir nach und wenn er sich dabei ungeschickter anstellt, als du im ersten Teil, sollten dir im Gesamtziel Punkte überbleiben und du gewinnst.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Haa. Das ist es glaube ich, ich hab nie auf Punkte in den beiden Rennen geachtet!!!
Dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren. Und mich dann wieder melden.
Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.....


----------



## Metbier (30. Juni 2009)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> patch = update des spiels (behebt fehler und so)


 
Sorry, du hast recht. Was ich meinte sind ja Cheats...
Aber es wird wohl wie gesagt mit den Punkten zusammen hängen. Glaube ich,hoffe ich...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (30. Juni 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dat der Typ in dem AUDI LeMans, habe den mit nem Porsche Carrera GT ( alles drinne) geschlagen...... 
kl.Tip den Turbo in den oberen Drehzahlbereich ziehen... sonst is ab nem bestimmten Punkt schicht im Schacht....


----------



## CrazyBanana (1. Juli 2009)

am besten ist wenn du dir ne viper kaufst und 
dann überholst du ihn gleich am start und fertig


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiß hat der LeMans AWD udn zieht von Start sofort wech.... in den Kurven kann man ihn sich schnappen...


----------



## caine2011 (1. Juli 2009)

meine empfehlung: mercedes slr ungetunt, mit ein wenig geschickt ziehst du den dan nach der 3 kurve ab


----------



## -NTB- (1. Juli 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> meine empfehlung: mercedes slr ungetunt, mit ein wenig geschickt ziehst du den dan nach der 3 kurve ab



mein tipp: www.bahn.de - Ihr Mobilitätsportal für Reisen, Bahn, Urlaub, Hotels, Städtereisen und Mietwagen das ist das schnellste


----------



## Holzhammer (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Also ich hab es damlas nur geschaft
indem ich ihn in der ersten kurve volles rohr gerammt
habe, du must versuchen dich so früh wie möglich vor ihn
zu setzen sonst hast du keine chance

wie gesagt gleich in der ersten kurve wegrammen

Greetz


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. Juli 2009)

Wie schon mal erwähnt, Ich empfehle den Carrera GT "Schnell und wendig"


----------



## Metbier (3. Juli 2009)

*GESCHAFT!!!*
Ich hab ihn im 1. Rennen einfach hinter mir gelassen.
Gefahren bin ich mit dem Mc Laren...
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juli 2009)

jo dann ist ja alles klar, soviel zur bahn...


----------

